# Embryo donation for lesbian couple



## lahkeya (Jan 8, 2017)

Hi,
I am wondering if anyone knows of any embryo firms that will work with lesbian couples. I have recently went into remission from cancer and my partner and I would like to start a family. We would like to adopt a mix raced embryo asap. The issue is it is hard to find agencies that will work with lesbian couples. If there is any information out there it is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

Really? It's hard to find a clinic that will work with a lesbian couple? Every clinic in my area will not discriminate. I guess it depends on where you are.


----------



## Nazsmum (Aug 5, 2006)

@Xerxella I had the same thought. >


----------



## lahkeya (Jan 8, 2017)

I've been doing research online and have not found one near my area. I live in Delaware I dont know much about how to go about this it just seems as if most places are open to egg donation in this area and not much in to embryo adoption. The sites that I have looked at online were snowflake and a few others that were christian based.


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

Delaware is kinda small, so you may have to travel. The 2 clinics in Delaware are Delaware Institute for Reproductive Medicine http://www.ivf-success.com/ and Reproductive Associates of Delaware https://ivf-de.org/ . I know you're not looking at IVF, but these are the people who would do the embryo transfer no matter where you get the embryo. I'd give them a call and ask your questions there. They both state they do not discriminate and have webpages about their LGBT options. http://www.ivf-success.com/copy-of-lgbt-options and https://ivf-de.org/lgbt-family-building/

I know "Miracles Waiting" has LGBT options, but it may be possible that you'll need to create your own embryos from donor eggs and donor sperm (if that's what you want). Your local clinic can tell you more. Good luck!


----------

